# Are engineers as boring as some think?



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)

OK.

I know all of us get a bad rap about being completely anti-social, pocket protector wearing, stand in the corner at the party type people. There's nothing wrong with being reserved and keeping your pens (I just reread this and I need to EDIT, yes I said PENS) from staining your best new button down shirt, either.

But, when my to-be wife met me and my roomates when we were in college, she was let's say pleasantly surprised that engineers can have fun and be kind of wild.

Some of her friends have thought the same thing in the past (about engineers being stuffy and not having fun). I will say though that I'm still probably a big geek... That's beside the point.

Then the other day, she was talking with a friend in Arkansas (I think), and this person ONLY knew 4 engineers. It was 2 couples where all 4 of them were engineers, and they were serious swingers in the biggest sense of the word. How did she find this out, well it seems girls like to talk about conquests with each other and she was getting information about their swinger parties.

When my wife told her that I was an engineer, she said - wow, you guys must be super wild, because all the engineers I know are super wild and have sex parties.

THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE EVER HEARD THOSE WORDS SPOKEN (not in jest) ABOUT ENGINEERS EVER.

*Without being too revealing, what is the absolute wildest thing you've ever done.*

I'm pretty tame. I didn't drink alcohol until I was near 21, but the summer after I turned 21, I was close to binge drinking. At one party, I got so wasted, I was letting people ride my back down our carpeted stairs like a sled. I woke up in a neighbor's house in my underwear with rug burns all over my body and I had NO idea how I got there or where my clothes were. That was a fun summer, if only I could remember parts of it...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been on a 4-wheeler one time in my life. I just happened to be drunk as all hell on my buddy's parent's farm in Middle-of-Nowhere, Indiana. We were bazooing though a cut-down cornfield with me driving and my buddy riding behind me and another buddy on one of the fenders(this was a huge 4-wheeler, BTW). We were going as fast as this thing would go...probably about 40 miles per hour...when the buddy that grew up on that farm yells "STOOOOOOOPPPPPPPP!!!!!" right in my ear. I lock up the breaks, and we slide to a stop. We get off the ATV and shine our flashlight at the front of it. The front wheels were about a 1/2" from sliding down into a 3 foot deep irrigation ditch. If we had hit that thing going as fast as we were going, they'd be scraping bits of us off that land for years to come.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2009)

I was not a participant, but a couple of my engineering friends during college on their way home from the bars decided to streak the quad butt naked.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> I was not a participant, but a couple of my engineering friends during college on their way home from the bars decided to streak the quad butt naked.


Guys or gals? That could change my perception of your friends. And if it was gals and you didn't go... CHICKEN!!!!

And, Was it anything like this?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 22, 2009)

> Then the other day, she was talking with a friend in Arkansas (I think), and this person ONLY knew 4 engineers. It was 2 couples where all 4 of them were engineers, and they were serious swingers in the biggest sense of the word.


Call me a prude. I don't care how hot the girl you're banging is, there's still some dude in the next room porking your wife.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Guys or gals? That could change my perception of your friends. And if it was gals and you didn't go... CHICKEN!!!!


co-ed event


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 22, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> *Without being too revealing, what is the absolute wildest thing you've ever done.*



That is a contradiction in terms.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 22, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Call me a prude. I don't care how hot the girl you're banging is, there's still some dude in the next room porking your wife.



True. I don't think I could ever get past that. To each his own I guess. Apparently there is a large group of swingers in our community. They meet up at one of the neighborhood restaurants and decide whose spouse they are going to pork on that particular evening. I’ve not been in the restaurant when this takes place but I want to go check it out just to see if I know any of them.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> That is a contradiction in terms.


yeah, yeah, I just didn't necessarily want to see any close up pics... or scare off any n00bs...

ie. keep it R rated.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 22, 2009)

I hung out at the clothing optional pool last week.... Is that wild?


----------



## Paul S (Jul 22, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> I hung out at the clothing optional pool last week.... Is that wild?


any pics?


----------



## Sschell (Jul 22, 2009)

^they frown on that type of thing....

and usually I was the only one there... so... depending on what you're into....


----------



## Paul S (Jul 22, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> and usually I was the only one there... so... depending on what you're into....


:Banane20:


----------



## maryannette (Jul 22, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> I hung out at the clothing optional pool last week.... Is that wild?



You really "HUNG" out?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

does stupid and wild count as the same thing?

Used to drive truck loads (in the back) of friends down a steep hill and jump the railroad tracks, god only knows how someone didnt get thrown out and die and me in jail

tried to break up a fight at a Hank Williams Junior Concert and end up getting my ass beat down by a bunch of rednecks

used to drive up to the krystal I worked at in High School on my off days order 75 krystals, 25 with no onions, 25 with extra picklets, 10 with no bun, etc and then drive off just when you get to the window.

let my high school football coach overhear me making fun of his baldness

jumped off the Kellog Creek Bridge at Lake Allatoona (please dont anyone tell my kids)

drove a friends jeep through the drive through sign at the Mcdonalds on SR92 in Woodstock (later made restitution to Mcdonalds and the City of Woodstock)

back in 1990 bought my girlfriend and her friends pot from some biker guys in Daytona in Spring Break, followed them to a biker bar, still re-live how dumb that one was to this day, later we found out we paid $100 bucks for handrolled cigarettes

Drove into the USSR (&amp; back real quick) while in Soviet Georgia with the Army National Guard just because my platoon sergeant dared me to do it

no cool sex stories though, I hung out with the wrong chics in high school and college it seems.....


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

Lets just say it involved a $250 bar tab, followed by a $450 bar tab, my partner in crime, a bet, a campus security guard, and a girl masturbating in the passenger seat of her friends car in a bar parking lot.

There were a few others, like the backflip that interrupted fellatio, the naked KA-BAR knife incident, the Halloween Reverend, the Ping Pong Table Incident, the Horse Teeth incident, the Pickles incident...

Lets just say my last few semesters of college were relatively eventful.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> the Pickles incident...


Yo, some pickle fucker gave us free eats!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 23, 2009)

boring one here... I had a 40-60 min (depending on traffic) commute to school.... so after class, I pretty much drove home... usually to work... Yup, I'm about as boring as it gets lol


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2009)

^ That's what I did pretty much. 45-50 minutes each way, all things being equal. Although I had a lot of jobs on campus so I go there, then to work, then home. I could work a couple hours if I had a long break between classes.


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Yo, some pickle fucker gave us free eats!


Thanks Pickle Fucker!

Seriously though, an entire jar of pickles and a fifth of rum don't mix well with a girl's stomach apparently. I still ended up sleeping with her for a few months. To this day, the nicest set of breasteses I've ever seen in person.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2009)

^ Obviously not as soothing on the stomach as scotch ramen...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 23, 2009)

I was pretty wild in high school and through most of college.

In high school my parents were building a house out in the sticks so I threw keg parties in their partially built house every weekend. I still can't believe that the cops never showed up, my parents didn't find out (they did later), and nobody got killed. The girl that I was kind of seeing at the time did drive her car into my parents' 6 acre pond which I extracted with a tractor.

I was in a fraternity in college and we got into a lot of trouble but those were the most fun 4 years of my life. I still look back on some of the crap we did and I wish I could get away with that now that I'm older. There are too many things to list.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2009)

> In high school my parents were building a house out in the sticks so I threw keg parties in their partially built house every weekend.


I did something similar. I was in HS in the mid to late 90s, when they were building a lot of new subdivisions in our town. So you'd have this paved road that just went into the woods, but no occupied houses. People threw keggers there every weekend or so. My friends and I were smart (honors students) so we always parked off to the side and wandered in. Cops would pull up and block off the road so no one could leave. They'd give out tickets, call parents, etc.

We'd cut through the woods back to the car and slink off.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 23, 2009)

As a sophomore in college, I tried to hook up with some chicks using the "Hey do you want to go skiing at the lake?" line.

Saturday morning came around and the chicks bailed, hungover I think. Then this guy I knew down the hall said hey, let me call some buddies and we'll go drink beer on the lake all day with you. Cool.

So we pick up the guys and head for the lake. Then I begin to sense something is not right with the universe, but I ignore it.

We get to the lake, out on the boat, on the water, far away from shore. The guys are goofing around, having a good time, splashing in the water, but I was the only one drinking beer, they were drinking wine coolers. Then one of them suggested skinny dipping.

Suddenly it hits me - I realize I'm in the middle of Big Gay Al's Big Gay Boat Ride. I mean these guys were gaygay, once they got half a mile offshore. Not that there's anything wrong with that, just that I am not, and so spent the rest of the boat ride guarding the stern of the ship, if you know what I mean - trying not to get drafted for the other branch of the service, if you know what I mean - protecting the harbor against surprise torpedo attacks, if you know what I mean.

Yada yada yada, the story ends later that night with me at a heavy metal party trying to pick up big hair chicks, thankfully without a rear-admiral promotion. But ever since then, I keep my gaydar set to "hypersensitive" - I pretty much assume everyone is gay until proven otherwise (not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 23, 2009)

Wolverine...

Marco!


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2009)

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 23, 2009)

Like a lot of people have already said, I don't consider myself boring. Or at least I wasn't back in school. I was always the athlete type more than the nerdy type, but I still made A's and B's all through school. I've got many stories of drunken nights, but the one that stands out the most as a WTF night was in high school.

I was always the caretaker in high school. I was the guy who made sure my friends didn't do anything to hurt themselves when they were drinking. That changed around Feburary of my senior year. My buddies and I had been talking to some girls at school and we had decided that we were going to hang out at one of the girl's house on Friday cause her parents were out of town. I didn't like the girl whose house we went to, but I figured why not? I was supposed to be the designated driver that night,so I wasn't going to drink anything. Well, my buddy convinced me to take a shot of absolut with him, and that was all she wrote. I ended up finishing the fifth of vodka by myself, all the while letting the girl whose house we were in know how big of a bitch I thought she was. I pulled the shorts down of one girl that was there while she was getting something out of the fridge and then had to explain to her sister that I was sorry. But to do this I made her write everything down for me because I was incapable of listening. I was also incapable of talking because I wrote all of my answers down for her.

Since I figured this whole ordeal wouldn't make the night memorable enough, I decided to take a shower in the girl's bathroom and then walk out to my bronco naked. I woke up the next morning naked in the back of my bronco. I later found out that one of my buddies woke up in the middle of the night and thought the entertainment center of the house was a toilet. You can imagine how pleased the girl was with us.

This is one of the many experiences I had with liquor that eventually led to me swearing it off and sticking to beer. Now I only have liquor when I am really craving it and it is typically a rum and coke.


----------



## cjdecuir (Jul 23, 2009)

I was the best man at a wedding in May. On the way to the rehearsal, myself and a couple of the groomsmen (2 more engineers and an inventor) decided to partake in a good bit of Miller Lite. On the way back to the hotel, we decided that since we all had been drinking it would not be fair for the driver i.e. myself to get the a DUI if we could get stopped, so we all would take part in the driving. Passenger held the wheel, I controlled the foot pedals and middle seat told me how fast, to go and where to stop. I was not allowed to look at the road at all. Back seat right had control of the peripherals. Needless to say, we made it back 25 miles later through 2 cities safe and sound. Even backed into our parking space.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 23, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> As a sophomore in college, I tried to hook up with some chicks using the "Hey do you want to go skiing at the lake?" line.
> Saturday morning came around and the chicks bailed, hungover I think. Then this guy I knew down the hall said hey, let me call some buddies and we'll go drink beer on the lake all day with you. Cool.
> 
> So we pick up the guys and head for the lake. Then I begin to sense something is not right with the universe, but I ignore it.
> ...


You totally missed and opportunity there, those gay dudes could have totally hooked you up with the ladies. I guarantee at least each of them had 1 hot girlfriend. If they thought you were cute, they probably would have been willing to set you up.


----------



## FLJhawk (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not the type that I would consider crazy, but growing up in small town Kansas led to doing some pretty dumb things. Some of them on videotape.

This is a link to one of the more infamous things that my high school buddies and I did...

And before you ask, not a one of us had a thing to drink to help us along.


----------



## init2winit (Jul 23, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Since I figured this whole ordeal wouldn't make the night memorable enough,


The fact that you can remember anything on a fifth of vodka is impressive to me.


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2009)

init2winit said:


> The fact that you can remember anything on a fifth of vodka is impressive to me.


You'd be surprised.

The night before Easter when I was at Ohio State, it was only myself, one other roommate, and one of the girls from the suite next to us left in the dorm. By the end of the evening, we had gone through two fifths and the bulk of a 36 pack of Natty Ice. I honestly think we may have had alcohol poisoning. It was one of those times where you drink so much so fast, you're still comprehending what you're doing, but you can't even physically taste it anymore.

We ended up playing Samba de Amigo on Dreamcast (a Nintendo-Wii like experience, only using maracas to match what's on the screen.) We ended up accidentally pulling down the entertainment center and breaking the TV. At some point, the girl noted that she needed to get up and go to church in the morning, so I unplugged an alarm clock, plugged it back in next to her without ever setting the time, and wrote some sort of unreadable note next to her which looked as though you had handed an 8-month-old a pen and a piece of paper.

Everything else is still a blur. The next morning there was puke on the floor of the living room, and we discovered half a set of pool balls and a single pool cue, inflatable boxing gloves, a loaf of bread, and a couch pillow and blanket "fort".

That was the drunkest I had ever been, and will NEVER be that drunk again as long as I live. I was still hammered for two days, and hungover for a third. Every time I blinked, the room would reset to 90 degrees and spin back into place. Worst I have ever felt in my entire life.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 24, 2009)

My Uncle bought a brand new 'vette in 1985. I confirmed the 150 mph top speed on an isolated two lane. My uncle was white as a ghost.

Cruised at 100 in my 69 Charger going to my sisters house. After a few minutes at speed, I remembered those tiny little drum brakes all the way around and slowed it down. It smelled a little hot after that.

Once at a wedding reception, I had far too many PJ's. At one point, I realized, "Cap'n, you're disco dancing." When i sat down, I accidentally spilled my entire PJ into someone's purse. I decided at that point that I'd better leave. I puked my guts after I got home (walked across the parking lot to my apartment...no drunk driving involved).

The next day at the pool, the mother of the girl I was disco dancing with thanked me for bringing her daughter home. I said I didn't. She said, "Oh, well someone carried her to the door, sat her against it, rang the doorbell and left. Just seemed like something you'd do."

The FBI never did get hold of me back in 1986 to 'answer a few questions.'


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 24, 2009)

The list is long.

How long is the statute of limitations on most things?


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 24, 2009)

Slugger926 said:


> The list is long.
> How long is the statute of limitations on most things?


I was sent by the FBI to lure you out. Go on... share.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 24, 2009)

of all the crazy crap ive done, i cant repeat any of it "without being too revealing".


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 24, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> I was sent by the FBI to lure you out. Go on... share.


I have good friends who are police, Highway patrol, US Marshals, ex - Presidents, and FBI.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 24, 2009)

squishles10 said:


> of all the crazy crap ive done, i cant repeat any of it "without being too revealing".


That is what I am thinking with one of the less chaotic but fun things as possibly partying with a women's volleyball team on Billy the Kid's grave on Halloween night. I was kidnapped though.


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 25, 2009)

Boring? No!

Smart enough to share old stories wisely? Yes

:thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2009)

You know, that was the nice thing about all of my shenanigans. None of it was ever illegal. Never drank and drove, no damaging anything public, etc. Me and my partner in crime did however, manage to persuade countless other people into doing something that would be classified as such.

I don't know what happened though, I'm such a boring old fart now


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 27, 2009)

Supe said:


> Me and my partner in crime did however, manage to persuade countless other people into doing something that would be classified as such.


After I got out of college, I ran into an old HS teacher. We were catching up on people and she said, "Cap, you never got into any trouble, but wherever trouble was, you were on the periphery just smiling. I believe you were an instigator."


----------

